# Any news on McDonald v. Chicago?



## Grenadier (Mar 23, 2010)

Just wondering?  It's been pretty quiet from the usual sources, concerning the attempted removal of the Chicago gun ban.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 1, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Just wondering?  It's been pretty quiet from the usual sources, concerning the attempted removal of the Chicago gun ban.



The SCOTUS is set to vote in June. 

See my other post about a possible Concealed Carry License deal for Illinois that may be in the works...


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 28, 2010)

Huzzah!  The ruling is in:

http://liveshots.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/06/28/high-courts-big-ruling-for-gun-rights/

5-4 in favor of the Bill of Rights.  I felt really good when Justice Alito was delivering the ruling.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 28, 2010)

Suck it, Chicago.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 28, 2010)

Now here is what I hope happens, at least for Texas....

1) The CHL permit becomes simply a background check and a once only thing. Yes ONCE ONLY. You can get it at age 18, the age to vote.

They drop the CHL class you have to take and no renewal fees. The only way you lose your license is if convicted of a felony (but then you can't vote either or hold office either.)

2) It won't matter if it's concealed or unconcealed. The license simply shows you have the legal right to carry or keep the weapon. That dont mean the cops wont stop you, but it means if you are otherwise lawfully going about your business then you can keep going about your business, WITH YOUR ROSCOE!

3) Since, like free speech, there are some restrictions, then in such as the court house or police station no guns. Same goes for voting polls. And again, like free speech, if a private residence or business wants no guns, then they post the CHL sign and no guns.

Anyway I hope that is the way Texas goes. A sort of Vermont but with a background check.

Deaf


----------

